# Mini & Time Warner...anyone tried yet?



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking for TWC customers who have used Tivo Mini.

I recently moved from a FIOS market to a Time Warner market. TWC infrastructure does not handle Tivos well..by design. Switched Digital Video channels constantly disappear. All techs worked on situation agree its their issue and are powerless to fix. I hesitate to get a Mini because MOCA is a no-no on TWC networks. All the techs were told point blank they would be fired on the spot if they turned on MOCA. And I can not run cat5 in my current situation.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

swarto112 said:


> Looking for TWC customers who have used Tivo Mini.
> 
> I recently moved from a FIOS market to a Time Warner market. TWC infrastructure does not handle Tivos well..by design. Switched Digital Video channels constantly disappear. All techs worked on situation agree its their issue and are powerless to fix. I hesitate to get a Mini because MOCA is a no-no on TWC networks. All the techs were told point blank they would be fired on the spot if they turned on MOCA. And I can not run cat5 in my current situation.


I can't tell what TW market you are in, but here in western NY there are no issues with MOCA or TA's. I have an XL4, a Premiere and a Mini, and the XL4 and Mini are quite happy on MOCA. Many areas allow self-install of TA's and CableCards, Which gets TW out of the equation altogether.

The basics of success are:
1. Put a MOCA filter on the TW line where it enters your house, so they thay cannot say MOCA content is disturbing their external system.
2. Use splitters rated to at least 1100 MHz (1.1 GHz) so that MOCA signals will not be attenuated by the splitters.
3. Do NOT drive your TiVo(s) with the "Output" port of the TA, instead do what some other cable operators have officially endorsed:
Place a MOCA-rated splitter ahead of both the TiVo and TA, run one output to the TiVo, and the other THRU ANOTHER MOCA FILTER to the TA. Leave the TA "Output" unused.
4. Put MOCA Filters ahead of any other TW cable boxes in your system.

Done this way NO TW equipment is exposed to ANY MOCA signals, so they have no basis for complaint.


----------



## TVLander (Jan 4, 2013)

[/quote]...Place a MOCA-rated splitter ahead of both the TiVo and TA, run one output to the TiVo, and the other THRU ANOTHER MOCA FILTER to the TA. Leave the TA "Output" unused.
4. Put MOCA Filters ahead of any other TW cable boxes in your system.

Done this way NO TW equipment is exposed to ANY MOCA signals, so they have no basis for complaint.[/QUOTE]

Question about putting additional Moca filters before the TW equipment.....is there a technical reason for this or is the purpose to eliminate TW excuses for not supporting?


----------



## herbman (Apr 8, 2008)

I am with TWC in Milwaukee. I run MOCA with no issues. Poe filter is outside the entry splitter from the street, and I have a 2 tuner premiere. Splitters are in TiVo recommended setup with the TA. You shouldn't have any problem with moca. 

I was prepared to hate twc since I also came from fios in MA, but it is generally fine. I probably have to bounce the TA once every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

> Question about putting additional Moca filters before the TW equipment.....is there a technical reason for this or is the purpose to eliminate TW excuses for not supporting?


I think its both a reliability issue and a security issue. If some of your neighbors are using MoCA, the PoE filter will eliminate the issue of possible interference because it isolates your network. From a security perspective, MoCA is generally not encrypted so the PoE filter eliminates the possibility of someone tapping into your home network.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

> ...Place a MOCA-rated splitter ahead of both the TiVo and TA, run one output to the TiVo, and the other THRU ANOTHER MOCA FILTER to the TA. Leave the TA "Output" unused.
> 4. Put MOCA Filters ahead of any other TW cable boxes in your system.
> 
> Done this way NO TW equipment is exposed to ANY MOCA signals, so they have no basis for complaint.





> Question about putting additional Moca filters before the TW equipment.....is there a technical reason for this or is the purpose to eliminate TW excuses for not supporting?


There have been reports of MOCA bothering TA's if not removed by filtering, but I'm not aware of any reports of other types of cable boxes being adversely affected. But MOCA is using frequencies TW does not expect to be present in the system, so it is certainly possible equipment may not adequately reject it without the filters, and consequently be affected by it. Whether to add filtering beyond the TA prophylactically, or as seen to be needed, is up to the user, and how much flack they get from TW.

I'm a retired RF Engineer, and intended my answer to be as technically comprehensive as possible.


----------



## TVLander (Jan 4, 2013)

k2ue said:


> There have been reports of MOCA bothering TA's if not removed by filtering, but I'm not aware of any reports of other types of cable boxes being adversely affected. But MOCA is using frequencies TW does not expect to be present in the system, so it is certainly possible equipment may not adequately reject it without the filters, and consequently be affected by it. Whether to add filtering beyond the TA prophylactically, or as seen to be needed, is up to the user, and how much flack they get from TW.
> 
> I'm a retired RF Engineer, and intended my answer to be as technically comprehensive as possible.


Thanks for your answer. I'm a mechanical engineer that dabbles with the RF world now and then. I usually understand just enough to get myself in trouble. But 12 years ago I did get my Tivo series 1 to work on any TV in the house without interfering with my TW cable modem. So that's why I was interested in putting the filter before the other TW equipment. Back then I had to isolate the cable modem from the rest of the house RF because I was using a notch filter. I haven't researched the Moca filter yet to fully understand how it works, but I do have another project in mind.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ya, Ive got the TA and Tivo split. Learned that day one. Its a signal and frequency issue (In Milwaukee market). They refused to let me install, wouldnt of worked anyways because of said issues. Ive proved functionality that its their issues to multiple techs , lead techs and highers up. They cant figure out where their issue and usually tell me theyll look into and it never works. Fios was simple, with MoCa and u just plugged the card in. TWC like to play games, Verizon gives you the moon and everyone opens their wallet...too bad TWC doesnt see that.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

k2ue said:


> The basics of success are:
> 1. Put a MOCA filter on the TW line where it enters your house, so they thay cannot say MOCA content is disturbing their external system.
> 2. Use splitters rated to at least 1100 MHz (1.1 GHz) so that MOCA signals will not be attenuated by the splitters.
> 3. Do NOT drive your TiVo(s) with the "Output" port of the TA, instead do what some other cable operators have officially endorsed:
> ...


I was surprised to see that Cox (Hampton Roads) has changed to this process, at least steps 2-3.

I have two tuning adapters, both a few years old. When I got them, the instructions had you drive the TiVo with the "Output" port of the TA. There was no splitter, and no MOCA filter for the tuning adapter.

Over the weekend, the TA on one of the TiVos died, so I got a replacement one yesterday from their "Solution Store". It came with a kit with a MOCA-rated splitter, a MOCA filter, and instructions to hook it up as you describe above.

Since they're including the MOCA splitter and filter with new TA self-installs, I'm going to swing by their store today and see if they'll let me have one set for my "old" TA (that didn't come with them), and maybe another filter for where their service enters the house.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

aristoBrat said:


> I was surprised to see that Cox (Hampton Roads) has changed to this process, at least steps 2-3.
> 
> I have two tuning adapters, both a few years old. When I got them, the instructions had you drive the TiVo with the "Output" port of the TA. There was no splitter, and no MOCA filter for the tuning adapter.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Cox is turning on SDV in Omaha on 4/8, and the splitter that came in their TA kit is only rated to 1.0 Ghz. The kit did come with a POE filter. I went ahead and used the 1.0 Ghz splitter and have not had any problems with MoCA to this point.


----------

